# New Foresters don't like cyclists



## numbnuts (14 Nov 2013)

This is not good, the forest is for every one and not for the elite that live there to have it all for themselves
http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/10808699.New_Forest_Association_backs_crackdown_on_mass_cycling/


----------



## Biker Joe (14 Nov 2013)

It wasn't just aimed at cyclists.
Mr Roberts said: “It’s the _sheer number of people that’s the problem _– and it would be the same if it were horse riding, walking or orienteering. It’s too much for the area to absorb.”


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Nov 2013)

One of the great things the recent cycling events have done for the NF is show people that may otherwise not have visited how great it is. It's also shown them routes that they may come back and do with friends or families.

Any organised event be it cycling , walking, vintage car rally's or road racing will bring with it selfish people who ruin it for everyone else and a voluntary code will not change that.

Getting rid of timing chips and lists of who did it in what time would help as we all use GPS of some sort or heavens forbid a watch. This would reduce the competitive streak and some of the disgraceful behaviour of some cyclists as they may see it as a lesser challenge.


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Nov 2013)

That's a follow up story to this one from yesterday. Its strange that they don't seem to mention how the roads get clogged up when the New Forest shows are on or the car rallies at Beaulieu or when the thousands of flipping' caravans that I have to contend with for 6 months of the year descend on the area!! 

They also seem to have forgotten that a large number of people on the sportives actually live in or around the Forest & pay our council tax to New Forest DC & Hampshire CC & can vote them in or out. 

And don't even get me started on who it is who's killing & injuring the wildlife on an almost daily basis!!

Rant over!


----------



## Berties (14 Nov 2013)

there are two sides of the coin here ,some riders do their best to generally p i ss locals off ,rubbish ,speed,no respect for the animals etc but as i know the income that comes from these events is not to be sneered at,especially mid autumn,the forest relays on tourism year round for a future,
how long does it take for a event to pass through ,a hour may be.... i love to ride the nf and the audex routes are great
just a load of local do gooders being snobby ,i love it when events come past my house,we get off roaders,mountain bikers ,marathon runners,and charity walks,


----------



## Mattonsea (14 Nov 2013)

We all know the problems connected to the events, but I think the bods at the National Park are using the events to push there agenda
of a change of use for the forest. With the moving of the camp sights and the bitter feud between NP and commoners, the cyclists are being used to
make this change. I wont be cycling in sportive's in the forest, as a commoner and a cycling nut its all to close. The NP is tax payer funded, so we are all welcome to use it. The number of animals this year that have been killed on the roads is at 70 at the moment , the highest ever . I suggest go out with your friends or like me on my lonesome and enjoy the beauty of this amazing, beautiful place we love. 

Ban the cars at the weekend , everyone rides horses, bikes or hikes !!!!!!!!


----------



## Philip Whiteman (15 Nov 2013)

To quote the paper..

_...It follows remarks made by the chairman and former leader of Hampshire County Council, Cllr Ken Thornber, that the authority would seek to regulate cycling events unless the organisers of rides drew up a voluntary code of conduct for riders._

To the best of my knowledge, there are no legal powers by which a local authority could restrict cycle events unless using their premises. So I am inclined to think that Ken Thornber's comments are baseless and possibly ultra vires.


----------



## Mattonsea (15 Nov 2013)

Philip Whiteman said:


> To quote the paper..
> 
> _...It follows remarks made by the chairman and former leader of Hampshire County Council, Cllr Ken Thornber, that the authority would seek to regulate cycling events unless the organisers of rides drew up a voluntary code of conduct for riders._
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, there are no legal powers by which a local authority could restrict cycle events unless using their premises. So I am inclined to think that Ken Thornber's comments are baseless and possibly ultra vires.


 He lives in Sway and had his road blocked off to stop through traffic ,unlawfully . Bit of an arse.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Nov 2013)

They don't like change... they don't want change, the New Forest is tranquil and verdant and it should be kept that way. Maybe one day they'll get what they want and free the glorious expanse of woodlands from these parasites, and not long after that, they'll wonder where the passing trade went, why the tea shops and cafes are closing... things aren't like the used to be.


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Nov 2013)

There's now a part 3 to the anti-cycling campaign:

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/10812477.New_Forest_cyclists_branded__Lycra_louts_/

Well that's an idea for my route tomorrow & I think I'll have beans on toast before I leave!


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> There's now a part 3 to the anti-cycling campaign:
> 
> http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/10812477.New_Forest_cyclists_branded__Lycra_louts_/
> 
> Well that's an idea for my route tomorrow & I think I'll have beans on toast before I leave!


Make sure you wear your best Lycra


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Nov 2013)

Fair play to the organiser though, they have said they will provide additional facilities next year.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (15 Nov 2013)

Mattonsea said:


> He lives in Sway and had his road blocked off to stop through traffic ,unlawfully . Bit of an arse.




I suddenly realised that I have already had a disagreement with this character..... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-20153988

Yet again, this councillor is over exerting power that he does not possess.


----------



## DRHysted (16 Nov 2013)

The Echo must have a very anti-cyclist reporter, this is now four anti stories in three days.
ps. You're welcome to come to the New Forest, without tourists it will go bust. The properties with commoners rights have become so expensive locals can't afford them, so there has been an influx of "moneyied" commoners.


----------



## John Shingler (20 Nov 2013)

I dunno ...get on ya bike ....get off ya bike ..


----------



## John Shingler (20 Nov 2013)

“We cannot allow masses of cyclists to sweep down our lanes two or three abreast at high speed, disregarding horse riders and endangering residents and animals.” like marauding vikings raping and pillaging.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Nov 2013)

Every time I think of going to the New Forest, something like this crops up and I decide to go to France instead.
I mean, I can bail out of work at 12:00, and go to Champagne, and have a nice time riding through vineyards, or I can go to the New Forest...
It's not really a difficult decision, is it?


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2013)

If i win the lottery, large. I may just may, no promises and all that but i may pay for all of CC to stay in the NF for 1 weekends worth of cycling. It wont be a race, you can cycle where you want for as long as you want and see how they like that. A large amount of cyclists descending on the Forest for the whole weekend and it's not an organised event as such.

What you going to do about that then ??


----------



## DRHysted (20 Nov 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> What you going to do about that then ??



Welcome you


----------



## Philip Whiteman (21 Nov 2013)

I was curious and decided to read the Brockenhurst Parish Council minutes. There is an obvious caveat in terms of their objectivity but the open toilet issue raised that would clearly rankle with local residents. What is the 'Drift'?

September meeting extract:

_The Wiggle event of 5th/6th October caused the cancellation of the Drift scheduled for the Saturday. There were a lot of problems due to the event, at Godshill it was reported that the riders would not wait to queue for the lavatories and used the area around the village hall instead . Public anger at these events is growing, particularly due to the cancellation of the Drift as there is no excuse for not knowing of the potential for a clash. The ability to cancel the Wiggle event at one day's notice is evidenced by the fact that it was done in June due to bad weather._

They have also produced an open letter that specifically refers to sportives:
http://www.brockenhurst.gov.uk/media/adobe/i/e/Cyclingopenletter.pdf

At the September meeting of the Parish Council, Thornber raised the prospect of a Traffic Regulation Order. I am not convinced this would be an option. The TRO would have to ban all cycling as an order could not be specific enough to cover sportives. Even, if sportives were restricted, this can easily be circumvented by reclassing an event under another label. TRO restrictions on cyclists generally tend to restrict cyclists riding through tunnels or on A roads that resemble motorways (A1 or A14, for example). 

One item of legislation that could be used by the authorities to hinder such events would be the application of the Cycle Racing on Highways Regulations 1960. The publication and ranking of times could be deemed as instituting a race but this could easily be circumvented by organisers removing such risks.


----------



## DRHysted (21 Nov 2013)

This will eventually end badly, I really wish wiggle would move out of brockenhurst as the money that moved in there have biased the outlook. 
The rubbish about using the Green is just that, they found toilet roll upon the feaces, I am yet to meet a cyclist with toilet roll; and to get it from the loos would have required queuing. 
The thing I had not noticed before is that they are only welcoming leisure cyclists, which would hinder me as most of my mileage is commuting. 

The drift is when they round up groups of ponies that have been left to pasture, check them over, worm them, and then release them again. As the sportive took place on the roads, and the drift takes place on the open forest, the cancellation was a propaganda act which paid off for them big time.


----------



## John Shingler (21 Nov 2013)

what's the New Forrest CC take on all this? They ride around the New Forrest don't they, or is it just the large numbers that causes the objections.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2013)

My understanding of the issue with the drift was that firstly Wiggle booked the date almost a year in advanced and it was agreed by all to allow it to take place and secondly that this is the first year or certainly in a long time that those that organise the drift wanted it to happen on a weekend. I may be wrong and please correct me if i am but i get the general impression that the drift issue has been raised to add to the support when in fact it is incorrect.

Get rid of the timing chips and stop publishing the results and anybody that wants to stop these events would have a very hard time doing it legally i would assume.


----------



## DRHysted (21 Nov 2013)

The drift does normally cover a few weekends. Normally they do not publish the dates to stop idiots going to see, as it's dangerous because the ponies do get very stressed. I have unfortunately found myself in the middle of a drift whilst walking the dogs, and all I could do was call them close and hope we created a large enough mass that the ponies went around, for the record the riders did not veer away or slow down, because these events have "right".
They banned MTB riding before MTBs became popular because they might damage the forest. They have continually tried to restrict dog walking. They closed a number of car parks that the locals used. Yet when they asked us to avoid the Forest whilst foot and mouth was going on (our area was clear by the way) we did as asked. However when they tried to restrict horses due to the boom of livery stables (horses damage the Forest more than anything I've seen), the riders were up in arms, removing logs that had been put in place to protect paths and everything, until the NFA backed down.

It would not matter what restrictions, or code of conduct is brought in. Because cycling is not part of the areas "history" it will be attacked repeatedly until we loose, and the ones who attack it the most will be what I call London immigrants.

Sorry rant over.


----------



## James10 (28 Nov 2013)

I cycle in the New Forest all the time and haven't dealt with any angry drivers, angry locals or angry horse owners. There is no backlash against cyclists going on in the New Forest. If there's any war against cyclists going on, it's on busy roads in big towns.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2013)

Mass cycle events banned from New Forest Show land
Someone does not like us

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/108...s_banned_from_New_Forest_Show_land/?ref=var_0


----------



## John Shingler (28 Nov 2013)

numbnuts said:


> Someone does not like us


they sure don't ...I'm booked to do both the spring and autumn ones and I will be cycling it whatever ...unless cycling is banned totally.


----------



## Mattonsea (29 Nov 2013)

The Drifts are the only time the Commoners can get to treat ,brand or box up the ponies. It is sometimes organised at the weekend because the Commoners
have day jobs. The dates are the same every year for each section of the Forest, so the animals at Burley will be drifted to the same point . The practice goes back hundreds of years and is one of the few events the Commoners still do without hindrance from the National Park.


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Nov 2013)

Mattonsea said:


> The Drifts are the only time the Commoners can get to treat ,brand or box up the ponies. It is sometimes organised at the weekend because the Commoners
> have day jobs. *The dates are the same every year for each section of the Forest*, so the animals at Burley will be drifted to the same point . The practice goes back hundreds of years and is one of the few events the Commoners still do without hindrance from the National Park.


So surely this can be worked around if people actually talked to each other? Or is that too simple?


----------



## Mattonsea (29 Nov 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> So surely this can be worked around if people actually talked to each other? Or is that too simple?


You would think , I do believe the National Park are trying to turn the forest in one direction to promote the wider use of the area . This pitches the foresters against anyone in the forefront of this changes.


----------



## John Shingler (30 Nov 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> So surely this can be worked around if people actually talked to each other?



of course it can but then there's the killing of animals, urinating and litter


----------



## Philip Whiteman (2 Dec 2013)

Is it worth just standing back a little. It has been an interesting story thus far. Much of the narrative has been the Foresters being anti-cyclist but perhaps it really is Foresters being anti-Wiggle.

In which case, has Wiggle been a contributory factor to this problem? Were they acting without due consideration to the local community and environment? Could have Wiggle done more? Is it Wiggle that fated cyclists reputation? These are open questions that may be contentious but they are worth asking.

I enjoy cycling around the Forest, and really hope that a resolution can be found. Perhaps the ban on Wiggle from New Forest Lands may have lanced the boil.


----------



## Mattonsea (2 Dec 2013)

Philip Whiteman said:


> Is it worth just standing back a little. It has been an interesting story thus far. Much of the narrative has been the Foresters being anti-cyclist but perhaps it really is Foresters being anti-Wiggle.
> 
> In which case, has Wiggle been a contributory factor to this problem? Were they acting without due consideration to the local community and environment? Could have Wiggle done more? Is it Wiggle that fated cyclists reputation? These are open questions that may be contentious but they are worth asking.


Totally agree!


----------



## Scoop940 (2 Dec 2013)

DRHysted said:


> They banned MTB riding before MTBs became popular because they might damage the forest. .



This one really winds me up, you can only ride bikes on the designated tracks but can ride your 1/2 tonne horse wherever you like. A ridden horse does way more damage, you only have to look at the tracks when out walking. Most people don't give a monkey's where you ride your mountain bike as long as you give them space, even most horse riders are fine as long as you warn them of approach. ( Only clashes I've had from them was on the official cycle routes when they were 3 abreast! ) We did get spoken to one night by a National Trust Warden, he lost all credibility later that night when I looked him up on Facebook and his cover photo was him charging across open heathland on a horse...
A woman shouted at me a couple of weeks back, slightly ironic, you are also supposed to keep dogs under control in the forest and she had lost hers!

The Wiggle events are big, and maybe they could compromise by only holding one a year but with up to 4k riders over the weekend at over £30 each it's big business! I did the postponed ride earlier this year, New Park was a bad place to start from as you had to ride the busy road from Brock to Lyndhurst, I also worked out it was daft to pay to ride the same roads I ride every weekend!  On the whole though I didn't see much in the way of bad riding.

For anyone that wants to ride a Forest Sportive the Rattler is better VFM  doesn't seem to attract the same attention either!


----------



## Turning Worm (2 Dec 2013)

If you are looking for an alternative to the Wiggle events, you cannot go wrong with the April and September audaxes starting from Lymington in April and September. The September 'Off Shore' audax took riders over to Wight in the morning and the Forest in the afternoon - without any aggro in the Forest. It was a well organised event, cost significantly less than Wiggle and a better model of event.

http://www.cyclingnewforest.org/september-ctc--audax-events.html


----------



## Philip Whiteman (10 Dec 2013)

The New Forest National Park ructions are set to conclude next week following a report produced for the Authority, assuming that the members accept the recommendations. To recap, Wiggle events have caused considerable conflict with local residents. Unfortunately, this has tarnished events more generally. The proposal appear to be fair and will hopefully remove the sting from the argument. Let us hope that sportive organisers such as Wiggle take note, and stop other cycling events being tarred with the same brush. *
http://www.newforestnpa.gov.uk/meetings/meeting/292/new_forest_national_park_authority
http://www.newforestnpa.gov.uk/meetings/meeting/292/new_forest_national_park_authority*


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2013)

NOT again...... people really don't like us.....now the police
http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/108...ched_into_mass_cycling_events/?action=success


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Dec 2013)

Turning Worm said:


> If you are looking for an alternative to the Wiggle events, you cannot go wrong with the April and September audaxes starting from Lymington in April and September. The September 'Off Shore' audax took riders over to Wight in the morning and the Forest in the afternoon - without any aggro in the Forest. It was a well organised event, cost significantly less than Wiggle and a better model of event.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnewforest.org/september-ctc--audax-events.html




I have to say this is my favoured option . I have never done an audax and i am looking forward to the Spring 2014 event being my first. I don't live in the NF but i love visiting in order to cycle there.


----------



## Christopher (13 Dec 2013)

Or you could just go for a bike ride in the New Forest. Far as I can make out the New Foresters don't like the Wiggle Sportive rather than cyclins _per se_ and I think they have a point. I think it needs reform but not a ban.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2013)

Maybe a "Critical Mass" is needed just to show a sign of force that we are not going away


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Dec 2013)

Christopher said:


> Or you could just go for a bike ride in the New Forest. Far as I can make out the New Foresters don't like the Wiggle Sportive rather than cyclins _per se_ and I think they have a point. I think it needs reform but not a ban.


 From a personal point of view I cycle in the New Forest 2 or 3 times a week & actually quite enjoy these events as a bit of a change.
I may however do as @Hill Wimp suggests & enter one of the audux next year instead of the sportives.


----------



## jdtate101 (24 Dec 2013)

It's worth noting that these 'Wiggle' events are actually run by UK Cycling Events. Wiggle is just the title sponsor, not the organiser. Having said that I've done quite a few of the UKCE events over the last 3 yrs and the standard of riding has deteriorated quite markedly over the last summer. I'm not going to cover all the bad practices I've seen, but suffice to say I'm not going to ride them again, but stick to smaller events or just go exploring with mates. I can partly sympathise with the residents of the NF, as some of the riders are just so rude and do not know how to ride in groups or behave with respect to other road users.
I don't know what the solution is but it's clear something has to be done, and we (as a sport) would do better to shape that outcome ourselves rather than have draconian restrictions forced upon us.


----------



## choplee (2 Jan 2014)

Anyone riding the UKCE wiggle april new forest sportive weekender...????

this will be my 2nd their and it's a great ride in beautiful surroundings... i did feel they needed a few more road marshals


----------



## DRHysted (2 Jan 2014)

choplee said:


> Anyone riding the UKCE wiggle april new forest sportive weekender...????
> 
> this will be my 2nd their and it's a great ride in beautiful surroundings... i did feel they needed a few more road marshals


waiting to see the start point and route.


----------



## John Shingler (2 Jan 2014)

choplee said:


> Anyone riding the UKCE wiggle april new forest sportive weekender...????



yes me ...and October


----------



## choplee (2 Jan 2014)

John Shingler said:


> yes me ...and October


Nice one John .. Its a lovely ride come rain or shine :-)
I'll be in my vw camper on site if its at the same start point as last October


----------



## Mattonsea (2 Jan 2014)

The start has been moved to new site east of New Park.


----------



## choplee (3 Jan 2014)

Mattonsea said:


> The start has been moved to new site east of New Park.



Thats not great ...i didn't see the address on the site when i ordered......lucky i didn't book the campsite up then otherwise i would have been really p**sed off with them ....the site still doesn't show the location which is not on really ....


----------



## DRHysted (3 Jan 2014)

Mattonsea said:


> The start has been moved to new site east of New Park.



Last I heard they were trying to get clearance from Fawley Parish Council to use Gang Wearily (may have spelled that wrong). Do you know the confirmed start point?


----------



## Mattonsea (3 Jan 2014)

DRHysted said:


> Last I heard they were trying to get clearance from Fawley Parish Council to use Gang Wearily (may have spelled that wrong). Do you know the confirmed start point?


Yep sounds like it will be there.


----------



## choplee (3 Jan 2014)

I got an e-mail back from UKCE today ....they wouldn't or couldn't disclose to me the start apart from it would be near Ringwood ....**


----------



## choplee (3 Jan 2014)

DRHysted said:


> Last I heard they were trying to get clearance from Fawley Parish Council to use Gang Wearily (may have spelled that wrong). Do you know the confirmed start point?



Not close to Ringwood at all if you are right and they are fobbing me off .!!!


----------



## Scoop940 (3 Jan 2014)

trying to think of places near Ringwood that might be pro cyclists.. Avon Tyrrell maybe? Somerly.. hmm, stretching it a bit but they could if needs be start at the same place as the Bournemouth one, it's only a few miles out.


----------



## choplee (5 Jan 2014)

hope to get a reply back on monday to my last e-mail saying that a friend knows of someone on the council and they haven't seem an application to host the event in any particular place as of yet ...this was just before xmas i think ,so lets hope this has progressed now ....


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jan 2014)

Had thought of entering at a moderate distance - not sure I will now


----------



## choplee (6 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Had thought of entering at a moderate distance - not sure I will now



it's a great sportive ride and well worth it ...don't get put off and lets hope they get the start venue sorted ASAP ..


----------



## Longshot (6 Jan 2014)

Scoop940 said:


> trying to think of places near Ringwood that might be pro cyclists.. Avon Tyrrell maybe? Somerly.. hmm, stretching it a bit but they could if needs be start at the same place as the Bournemouth one, it's only a few miles out.



Trouble with Avon Tyrrell would be the single access and car parking - I can't see that working.


----------



## DRHysted (6 Jan 2014)

The Rattler uses Moyles Court School which last years route went past. 
Personally I'd rather see them use Beaulieu Motor museum, no one in the area moans about activities there. 

If you haven't done it before, do not let the bad press put you off. The organisers are so good you would not know of any problems, I live here and they find routes I don't know off. Not to mention riding through stunning landscapes.


----------



## Berties (6 Jan 2014)

There is a article on the issues of new forest rides on "in side out "on bbc1 tonight at 7.30 ,
it's a southern magazine programme but sky tv watchers should be able to watch any where in the uk


----------



## choplee (6 Jan 2014)

Berties said:


> There is a article on the issues of new forest rides on "in side out "on bbc1 tonight at 7.30 ,
> it's a southern magazine programme but sky tv watchers should be able to watch any where in the uk



I'll have to try and check it out on the bbc online later .........later ( )


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jan 2014)

Berties said:


> There is a article on the issues of new forest rides on "in side out "on bbc1 tonight at 7.30 ,
> it's a southern magazine programme but sky tv watchers should be able to watch any where in the uk


Also featured on BBC South Today all day. Thought the anti person could do with a spot of exercise and some calorie counting. Particularly enjoyed one clip showing multiple cyclists the view of whom was obscured by a number of cars. About them? Not a word!


----------



## Scoop940 (7 Jan 2014)

Inside out did briefly show a pic of the protesters trying to shove people off bikes at Bolderwood, mate had this happen to him on the early wet ride last year. Thought the anti's came across as a few moaners with nothing better to do not very credible. And yes one of those moaners looked like she could do with getting on a bike!

I suspect a police presence again on the next ride - there was on the June ride last year - riot van driving the route


----------



## HorTs (7 Jan 2014)

One of the anti brigade seemed happy to say that they may 'get nasty' if the events continue.


----------



## DRHysted (7 Jan 2014)

I would like to reiterate rather loudly. That fat woman does not speak for all the New Forest residents. 

We are not all knuckle dragging inbred NIMBYs


----------



## Scoop940 (7 Jan 2014)

DRHysted said:


> I would like to reiterate rather loudly. That fat woman does not speak for all the New Forest residents.
> 
> We are not all knuckle dragging inbred NIMBYs



I'm with you, please come and ride it's a great place on a bike!


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jan 2014)

I'm not from the NF but i try to get down and ride there every year and it's fantastic cycling in a very beautiful area. I'm doing the Spring Challenge Audax on May 11th this year and if i can squeeze in another trip i will.

The Wiggle rides don't appeal to me as they are just too big, i prefer to stick to the locally organised rides of which there are loads advertised on the internet. However i did do the Cycletta that started from Beaulieu last October and have to say that was really well organised with no complaints from the locals i believe.

Must be because it was all women


----------



## DRHysted (10 Jan 2014)

What a lot of people miss is that UKCycle events is local. But being commercial it is the devils spawn!


----------



## Scoop940 (10 Jan 2014)

Fortunately the horsey bunch show the roads and forest a lot more respect...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjfMnrGpGoo


----------



## DRHysted (10 Jan 2014)

My mother has had the pleasure of seeing that in the flesh. They blocked a side road junction so they could all get out, and blocked an Ambulance running blues.

You can clearly see how much they disturb the livestock (really must save that link). A few years back there was a piece about the RSPCA getting involved at the river, as some of the ponies were being ridden until they were in distress.

These people however are not indicative of most that use the Forest.


----------



## choplee (11 Jan 2014)

still no reply back from UKCE since last week about the start venue of the wiggle event ,so i e-mailed them again and hope i get on their nerves and they get it sorted


----------



## DRHysted (11 Jan 2014)

User13710 said:


> "These people"? Some do look like travellers, but so what? Many are just people like my friends who enjoy driving their horses. I don't see the difference between a cavalcade of horse carriages and one consisting of classic cars parading about to and from Beaulieu, apart from less air and noise pollution. Surely the point is that the forest can accommodate all these groups, including cyclists?


by these people I meant the clear way shown in the video that they are completly taking over the forest without regard to others (if you see the drive in the flesh you'd avoid it). I was not in any way pointing to the background of them.

I meant most poeple who use the Forest DO SHARE (and genreally are nice).


----------



## DRHysted (14 Jan 2014)

choplee said:


> still no reply back from UKCE since last week about the start venue of the wiggle event ,so i e-mailed them again and hope i get on their nerves and they get it sorted



UK cycle events are showing this address
Matchams Lesuire Park 
Hurn Road 
(nr Ringwood) 
Hampshire 
BH24 2BT - See more at: http://www.ukcyclingevents.co.uk/events/wiggle-new-forest-spring-sportive-2014/#sthash.f2iWWAwN.dpuf


----------



## Scoop940 (14 Jan 2014)

DRHysted said:


> UK cycle events are showing this address
> Matchams Lesuire Park
> Hurn Road
> (nr Ringwood)
> ...



I was there with friends 4x4 ing Sunday, that's a good shout, just outside the forest boundary but a good easy route in and out, lots of hard standing to park

Nice move by ukce ;-)


----------



## DRHysted (14 Jan 2014)

Scoop940 said:


> I was there with friends 4x4 ing Sunday, that's a good shout, just outside the forest boundary but a good easy route in and out, lots of hard standing to park
> 
> Nice move by ukce ;-)



I'm now booked for Saturday Epic.
and the Wight Ferry in July, and the 100 in October (shifts clash with all others, and most Audaxs).


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Jan 2014)

I've just got back from a ride around the forest. All this argy bargy could be academic, if it gets any wetter they'll be holding a regatta instead of a cycle event and the horses will all need snorkels (especially the Shetland ponies).


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jan 2014)

MAtcham's is clearly not on the published course, If they up the mileage I will not enter


----------



## DRHysted (16 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> MAtcham's is clearly not on the published course, If they up the mileage I will not enter


They've not published this years course yet. The one on their site is last years.

I must say I am interested to see this years route, and if they avoid Blissford hill like they were suggesting (to calm the locals). If so what hill they'll find to replace it!


----------



## Philip Whiteman (17 Jan 2014)

If anyone is looking for enjoyable and well patronised events in the New Forest that do not come with a high price tag. Take a look at the following:
http://www.cyclingnewforest.org/may-ctc--audax-events.html


----------



## DRHysted (17 Jan 2014)

Philip Whiteman said:


> If anyone is looking for enjoyable and well patronised events in the New Forest that do not come with a high price tag. Take a look at the following:
> http://www.cyclingnewforest.org/may-ctc--audax-events.html



These Audaxs really annoy me. How do they always know when I'm on shift. The head of Maintenence at work does a lot of them, and regulary asks me to attend, and they are always when I'm working.
One day I will do an Audax!


----------



## Scoop940 (17 Jan 2014)

DRHysted said:


> They've not published this years course yet. The one on their site is last years.
> 
> I must say I am interested to see this years route, and if they avoid Blissford hill like they were suggesting (to calm the locals). If so what hill they'll find to replace it!


Braggers maybe, it's not 25% but it's a well contested Strava Climb in the Forest and a logical route in from the Avon Causeway. Much better start point than New Park as matchams lane is nowhere near as busy as the brock/Lyndhurst road, I use it regularly as the final run in from a Forest ride back to Ringwood.


----------



## Puddles (17 Jan 2014)

Philip Whiteman said:


> If anyone is looking for enjoyable and well patronised events in the New Forest that do not come with a high price tag. Take a look at the following:
> http://www.cyclingnewforest.org/may-ctc--audax-events.html




As I just got the thumbs up for Wee Hoo & User76 today from them we are all systems go for the 30 mile one of that, with Squidge pedaling his own too... it will be our first one and thus far further than we have ever ever gone before, unless we get to that amount by then of course!


----------



## DRHysted (19 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> MAtcham's is clearly not on the published course, If they up the mileage I will not enter



new course is now shown, 84 miles, fairly easy gradients by the look of it.
http://connect.garmin.com/course/5537507


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jan 2014)

The shorter is now 60. Miles, so will not do in Spring, maybe Autumn


----------



## Jonny Wright (25 Jan 2014)

Was tempted by this, but all the stories of local NIMBYs putting tacks down, and removing signage.. Not sure it'll be all that enjoyable?


----------



## Philip Whiteman (13 Mar 2014)

Two extracts from the minutes of meetings of Brockenhurst Parish Council:
http://www.brockenhurst.gov.uk/index.cfm?articleid=15080

February 2014
iii) Cycling Issues. We have been informed that Gang Warily will not be the venue for the October Wiggle event. The July venue is still unknown although the event itself is smaller. The April events will go through Brockenhurst but the location of the feed station shown on the map is not clear. It is thought the July event to the IOW will now avoid Brockenhurst. We have been asked to provide written evidence of complaints from residents following previous events. The issue of improvement to the cycle routes will be brought up again at the next Quadrant meeting.

January 2014
On the cycling issues, Cllr. Thornber is now a member of the NPA and reported that the Wiggle has offered various concessions to reduce the problems of the sportives but that the NPA can apply for the removal of permitted rights which would require the organisers to obtain permission, should the Code of Conduct be broken, and that the county council can apply for a ban. A request was made that the parishes affected should be able to identify the places that they would like the sportives to avoid.


----------



## solidthegreat (13 Mar 2014)

Philip Whiteman said:


> Two extracts from the minutes of meetings of Brockenhurst Parish Council:
> http://www.brockenhurst.gov.uk/index.cfm?articleid=15080
> 
> February 2014
> ...



Some people really make me laugh, so you can only imagine what a village full is making me do!!! 
Great idea, ban the healthy none emission producing non car park space taking cyclist. They are the work of the devil after all. I wonder what the thought would be if the tour of Britain or Tour de France wanted to go through their town. Surely they wouldn't be hypocrites and say that is ok.


----------



## John Shingler (14 Mar 2014)

I know it's not all about animals but what I don't get its the cars killing the animals, not people riding bikes.


----------



## DRHysted (14 Mar 2014)

John Shingler said:


> I know it's not all about animals but what I don't get its the cars killing the animals, not people riding bikes.


It's not about the animals, it's also not about the care of the forest as was shown when there was only one complaint from the fallen leaves event last December (the off road one) and the complaint was that a gate was left open (this can carry a fine as it could allow an animal to gain access to a high speed road).
This hole storm in a tea cup is that a few load mouthed people don't like the sight of lycra, and don't like being inconvenienced for a day. The local rags are continually stirring the pot by printing inflammatory stories without even trying to find out if there is any truth to the allegations. 
I for one am sick to the back teeth, it is not a true reflection of an outstanding area of natural beauty that should be here for all to enjoy.


----------



## Scoop940 (18 Mar 2014)

DRHysted said:


> It's not about the animals, it's also not about the care of the forest as was shown when there was only one complaint from the fallen leaves event last December (the off road one) and the complaint was that a gate was left open (this can carry a fine as it could allow an animal to gain access to a high speed road).
> This hole storm in a tea cup is that a few load mouthed people don't like the sight of lycra, and don't like being inconvenienced for a day. The local rags are continually stirring the pot by printing inflammatory stories without even trying to find out if there is any truth to the allegations.
> I for one am sick to the back teeth, it is not a true reflection of an outstanding area of natural beauty that should be here for all to enjoy.



absolutely bang on. I did reply to one of the articles along those lines and the response was printed. the local press really don't help


----------



## Philip Whiteman (3 Apr 2014)

Two updates regarding the National Park Authority and Cycling.

*STOPPING THE USE OF SIGNAGE*

In the minutes of December's meeting, a reference is made to "Article 4" being promoted by a councillor. Article 4 is a planning control advice for use in conservation areas. The Authority could forbid the use posters and waymarkers on street furniture in conservation areas. In effect, sportive entrants would not be able to benefit from Wiggle providing signage. However, this would not forbid the use of marshals at critical junctions.

*CAUSING A PUBLIC NUISANCE*

In the minutes of the recent March, it is apparent that a person lodged a complaint to the Police about the events:

_"Chief Inspector Rowlinson commented that, following the public nuisance complaint that had been received regarding cycle events, the Crown Prosecution Service had found that there was no public nuisance in respect of that event which was a cycle sportif. However there were some recommendations that had been made in preparation for the next event in April. The CPS wanted to work within the Cycling Code and Cycling Charter to enable sportif’s to continue in a safe and lawful way"._


----------



## Mattonsea (5 Apr 2014)

DRHysted said:


> It's not about the animals, it's also not about the care of the forest as was shown when there was only one complaint from the fallen leaves event last December (the off road one) and the complaint was that a gate was left open (this can carry a fine as it could allow an animal to gain access to a high speed road).
> This hole storm in a tea cup is that a few load mouthed people don't like the sight of lycra, and don't like being inconvenienced for a day. The local rags are continually stirring the pot by printing inflammatory stories without even trying to find out if there is any truth to the allegations.
> I for one am sick to the back teeth, it is not a true reflection of an outstanding area of natural beauty that should be here for all to enjoy.


The loud mouthed locals are probably sick of being verbally abused by a minority of cyclists during the UK cycling events . My wife was boxed in by a group of riders last year during the Autumn event and was subjected to a 3 minute tirade of abuse with my four year old daughter in the back of the car.
Several other friends have has similar experience's .


----------



## DRHysted (5 Apr 2014)

Mattonsea said:


> The load mouthed locals are probably sick of being verbally abused by a minority of cyclists during the UK cycling events . My wife was boxed in by a group of riders last year during the Autumn event and was subjected to a 3 minute tirade of abuse with my four year old daughter in the back of the car.
> Several other friends have has similar experience's .


In that case take their numbers and get them banned!

The question I can't seem to get answered is why only the wiggle events are rallied against. I've seen other events and I've taken part in much worse organised events, yet only the ones with wiggle in the title get selected.


----------



## Mattonsea (5 Apr 2014)

DRHysted said:


> In that case take their numbers and get them banned!
> 
> The question I can't seem to get answered is why only the wiggle events are rallied against. I've seen other events and I've taken part in much worse organised events, yet only the ones with wiggle in the title get selected.


I think its just the numbers , simple as that.


----------



## John Shingler (13 Apr 2014)

Did it yesterday. Didn't see any problems. Locals I came across where very nice and sportive. The riders I saw all behaved excellent. As for litter, I noticed there was already a good bit of litter in the ditches/side of the road. I did have a wee in the woods (in my rule book that's allowed). Well organised event ...I'd recommend it.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (14 Apr 2014)

Unfortunately, there was case of some idiot spreading tacks across the road during this weekend's event:

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/district/newforest/11145932.Saboteurs_target_mass_cycling_event/

Clearly, the saboteurs are prepared to go to extreme lengths and risk injury to participants.


----------



## John Shingler (14 Apr 2014)

there's always the odd nob about.


----------



## DRHysted (14 Apr 2014)

I actually have a different theory as to why there are the problems, after all no other events get such treatment.

The organiser for UK Cycle Events lives in the same village in the New Forest as the loudest voiced objector. I think he must have parked in her parking spot one day, and she's not forgiven him.


----------



## Ollie W (15 Apr 2014)

It's all so ridiculous. Yes, there are some ignorant prats in the sportive group who think it's fine to throw empty packets around the Forest, defecate where they shouldn't and generally act with a sense of entitlement. But tacking the ground is downright malicious and is just as bad. As a Southampton resident I'm quite looking forward to the day that I have the leg power to make it out to the Forest for a long ride, but I'm actually a bit reluctant when people act like this. I'm sure I'm not the only one which means they're losing out on potential income for shops etc.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Apr 2014)

Ollie W said:


> It's all so ridiculous. Yes, there are some ignorant prats in the sportive group who think it's fine to throw empty packets around the Forest, defecate where they shouldn't and generally act with a sense of entitlement. But tacking the ground is downright malicious and is just as bad. As a Southampton resident I'm quite looking forward to the day that I have the leg power to make it out to the Forest for a long ride, but I'm actually a bit reluctant when people act like this. I'm sure I'm not the only one which means they're losing out on potential income for shops etc.



I would agree with that . I was day dreaming yesterday about places to spend the weekend / week taking the bike and boat with me . The new forest was off the list as these reports have me thinking the place is full of moaning old nobbers . Given that I would need to eat and sleep somewhere ( nice ) They are doing more harm than good I would say .


----------



## Saddle bum (16 Apr 2014)

Bransgore, where the incident is reported to have taken place, is very lucky. Most villages have only one idiot, here a whole village is populated by them.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Apr 2014)

Somebody has posted this on another thread. I commented on there that this sort of nimby ism is particularly British. Can you imagine anyone doing this in France?


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Apr 2014)

John Shingler said:


> I know it's not all about animals but what I don't get its the cars killing the animals, not people riding bikes.



... and the irony of it all is that 75% of animals killed are the victims of New Forest Residents!


----------



## Berties (4 Jul 2014)

just to warn any New forest riders that the antis are at it again,I've heard of a few issues of front and rear tack punctures in the forest ,we've had a large number on the route into the forest from salisbury through Alderbury, be warned and ensure you've got some spare tubes!!!


----------



## DRHysted (4 Jul 2014)

I am getting so sick of this now.
I am taking part in the Wiggle Wight Ferry Sportive tomorrow, but the start is so close to home I'll cycle there and back as well. I'll keep the phone handy to picture anyone sabotaging the route, because what these idiots don't understand is that it can cause problems for all locals as well as the livestock.


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Jul 2014)

DRHysted said:


> I am getting so sick of this now.
> I am taking part in the *Wiggle Wight Ferry Sportive* tomorrow, but the start is so close to home I'll cycle there and back as well. I'll keep the phone handy to picture anyone sabotaging the route, because what these idiots don't understand is that it can cause problems for all locals as well as the livestock.


I'm riding that on Sunday so if you see any tacks pick them up please!


----------



## DRHysted (4 Jul 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> I'm riding that on Sunday so if you see any tacks pick them up please!



I'll do my best not to pick them up with my tyres


----------



## Ollie W (4 Jul 2014)

Shocking behaviour. I'm on the SkyRideLocal guided ride next week and I'm a little scared to say the least.


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Jul 2014)

Ollie W said:


> Shocking behaviour. I'm on the SkyRideLocal guided ride next week and I'm a little scared to say the least.


Don't worry, they wouldn't dare target a Skyride its the Wiggle rides that they don't like.


----------



## Ollie W (4 Jul 2014)

Fair point, it's only 30 of us! Hope those of you riding over the weekend stay safe.


----------



## Dave Davenport (12 Sep 2014)

It would appear it's just cycling in general they're anti.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-29173361
'In August NPA members voted to abandon the £2m bike hire scheme, similar to the one introduced by Boris Johnson in London, after a report cited "anti-cycling sentiment" in the forest.'


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2014)

Most but not all _(as there are a few members on here that live there)_ all they think about is there 4X4s and their bloody horses.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Sep 2014)

Makes me want to bring a dirty twin bore exhaust claptrap and drive it round the New Forest all day with a sign saying "I'm doing this because you throw tacks at my bike"...


----------

